
Chilean Protesters Took Down a Drone with Standard Laser Pointers - the_shark
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2019/11/how-chilean-protesters-took-down-drone-standard-laser-pointers/161288/
======
londons_explore
I suspect more likely... As loads of people were shining laser pointers at it,
someone else was also pointing a $25 GPS jammer at it, causing it to go into
auto-descend and land here mode...

